# welche clips??



## tiger (6. September 2005)

guten abend leute!!
ich hätte mal ne frage und zwar wollte ich wissen welche brandungsclips oder
-shields ihr denn so verwendet??
ich habe bisher immer diese schwarzen aus platik hergenommen
jedoch haben sich manchmal die haken nicht aus dem clip gelöst 
(durchlaufmontage)!!
also welche benutzt ihr??
wo gibt es diese??
und wie teuer sind diese??
freue mich auf antworten:
     #6 tiger :m


----------



## Christian D (7. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Da gibts natürlich mehrere Varianten, die mehr oder weniger gut geeignet sind. Wichtig ist bei der Montage immer, dass du EXAKT arbeitest. Dann klinken fast alle Clips zuverlässig aus. Erfahrungssache, wie gespannt die Mundschnur sein muss.

*Impact shield*: Tolle Funktion des "Entlanggleitens bzw. Umklappens". Löst sehr zuverlässig aus, hat aber enormen Windwiderstand. Ich nutze sie nicht mehr.





*Alpha Bait Clip: *Umständlich in der Montage. Ein ziemlicher Fummelkram. In Verbindung mit der SRT-Feder jedoch ein zuverlässiges und astreines Clipsystem.Hatte damit fast nie Probleme. Jedoch manchmal nicht ganz einfach zu bekommen, da der Vertrieb eingestellt wurde. 







*Genie Clip (Pro Tack): *Eine der wahrscheinlich besten Lösungen für einfach oder doppelt ( Nachläufer) geklippte Montagen. Dadurch, dass deer Hakenclip direkt am Blei ist, wird der Windwiderstand minimiert und durch das Blei wird der Wurm beim Auftreffen auf die Wasseroberfläche etwas geschützt. Also ähnlich wie beim Impact Shield, jedoch ohne großen windwiderstand. Wichtig ist jedoch, dass du absolut genau die Mundschnur abspannst. Nicht zu fest und nicht zu schlafff. Erfahrungswerte. Habe damit stundenlang rumexperimentiert.

*Pro Tack Clip: *Werde ich mir demnächst mal bestellen. Sind variable Clips, die durch Schnurspannungsentlastung verschiebbar sind. Machen einen vernünftigen Eindruck. Mal sehen.....

*Hakenhalter: *Weiß nicht, wie die genau bezeichnet werden. das sind diese Drahtarme mit kurzem bogen, die auf der Schnur mittels eines Schlauches fixiert werden. Meiner Meinung nach absoluter schrott...

*Cascade: *Mir sind die Dinger zu teuer. Aber funktionieren tun sie erste Sahne. Schön klein und funktional.




*Stonfo Bait Clip:* Nutze ich recht viel, da dieser Clip regulierbar ist. Bisher dreimal damit gefischt und bisher nicht einmal erlebt, dass die Mundschnur sich nicht ausklinkt.Der Nachteil an diesen Dingern ist jedoch, dass sie unter großer Belastung schon mal "unerlaubterweise" weit verrutschen und dabei die vorfachschnur auf kurz oder lang beschädigen. Abhilfe sollte da jedoch ne Klemmhülse bieten.







*Relay Clip: *Ja, sie funktionieren auch, doch mir sind die Dinger mehrmals gebrochen. Habe ich viollkommen aus meiner Box verbannt.










So, das ware jetzt mal ein paar. Preise sind in unverschämten Abweichungen voneinander bei den Händlern. Welche du nun nutzt, wirst du mit wachsender Erfahrung sicherlich für dich selbst entscheiden.

Links, die dir weiterhelfen, um Bezugsquellen und Preise herauszufinden:
www.google.de   #6


----------



## sunny (7. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

@christian

 #6  #6 

Da haste dir aber richtig Mühe gegeben, um die einzelnen Varianten darzustellen. Super.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Moin,
ich verwende ausschließlich die Alpha Bait Clips und Genie Rig Clips.


----------



## Micky (7. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Ich habe bis vor rund nem halben Jahr noch keine Vorfächer selber geknüpft und habe dann immer welche mit Impact Shields gekauft. Ganz zufrieden war ich damit aber nie...

Jetzt wo ich selber knüpfe benutze ich die Cascade Wirbel von Breakaway. Sind zwar sündhaft teuer, aber sind echt super. Hab den Tipp seinerzeit von Marcy und Aga bekommen die ausschließlich damit ihre Vorfächer knüpfen. Mich haben diese Wirbel absolut überzeugt! Es gibt diese Wirbel aber auch von nem anderen Hersteller, kosten knapp die Hälfte und halten auch. Tun sich von der Verarbeitung nicht viel, wobei die Breakaways ne nummer weicher sind.


----------



## JanS (7. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

ich benutze sowohl das Impact Shield (nur 1 hacken montage) als auch die ABC's ... die ABC's sind aber wie ich finde relativ einfach zu bekommen ?! musst mal bei den boardpartnern schauen


----------



## tiger (8. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

moin leute!!

@ Christian D.
super nett das du alle wichtigen clips aufgezählt hast ist echt 
hilfreich!! #6   #6   #6 
aber welche bevorzugst du denn nun??  |kopfkrat  
@ Meeresangler Schwerin
wo bekommt man diese Alpha Bait Clips und Genie Rig Clips denn her??
würde mich über einen internethändler sehr freuen!!
Ich habe gesehen das es diese cascade auch von cormoran gibt!!
meint ihr die sind genauso gut??
freue mich auf antworten!!
gruss:
 tiger


----------



## Christian D (8. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Mein Favorit ist der ABC und der STONFO. Je nachdem, ob ich nach oben oder unten clippe. Wenn du die Montagen sehr sorgfältig bindest, funktionieren eigentlich alle aufgeführten Clips.Geschmackssache.
Ich mach das auch ein bisschen davon abhängig, wo ich fische. Über hängerträchtigem Grund kommen die preiswerteren Modelle zum Einsatz, über Sandgrund hingegen darfs dann auch schonmal was teureres sein.

Kenn auch ne ganze Reihe von Leuten, die die Impacts bevorzugen. Andere wiederum nur die Genie-Clips....Jedem das seine!

Die Alphas bekommst du im  Anglerboards Top-Shop.Siehe Banner oben.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Hallo,
die Alphabait Clips und vieles mehr bekommst du im Anglerboard Top Shop.
http://www.angler-topshop.de/
Guckst du unter Meeresangeln Brandungszubehör oder so.


----------



## platfisch7000 (9. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Hallo,
Ich nehme gerne Impact Shield,denn das ist bei mir der einzige der wirklich immer ausklinkt!Ich werfe lieber 5 m weniger und weis mit Sicherheit das da auch der Haken neben den Vorfach liegt!
Habe schon alle Clibse in Gebrauch gehabt,muste aber einige Vorfächer ,aufgrund von 
Fehlfunktionen ( garnicht oder im Flug schon ausgeklinkt) gleich wieder zerschnibbeln!

Noch ein Tip für die Schleswig-Holsteiner (wegen Entfernung)
Wer Clibse (und auch anders Zubehör z.b. Brandungshaken)braucht
Der fährt zu Mohr (Sonderpostenladen)
Mohr-in Bilsen-in Beringstedt-in Kappeln
Die haben die DEGA Artikel aufgekauft,die JENZI nicht haben wollte!
Genie Cilp (10 Stk Dega original) =0,25 €
Impact Shield Stk = 0,10 €
Cascade Wirbel  (10 Stk Dega original) =0,75 €
Ich habe mich da bis zu meinem Lebensende (und die meiner Kinder wahrscheinlich auch)eingedeckt!
Aber lieber vorher nachfragen ob noch was da ist!
Ich hoffe ich verstoße hier gegen keine Regel (Schleichwerbung oder so?sonst entfernen,bitte) es soll nur ein Tip sein für die Bordies!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------



## marclemke (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Hallo,

wollte mal selber ein Paar  Vorfächer baun und wollte mal Fragen wo man die 

Stonfo Bait Clips herbekommt?  Habe die noch nie gesehen, wäre nett wen mir da jemand helfen könnt.


cu Marc


----------



## nordman (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

da wo ich fische, kommt es auf große wurfweite nicht so an, daher nehme ich die impact shields. abgesehen davon kann ich als ehemaliger speerwurf-leistungssportler auch erlauben, damit zu fischen|supergri


----------



## Marcel1409 (14. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*



			
				platfisch7000 schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Genie Cilp (10 Stk Dega original) =0,25 €
> 2. Impact Shield Stk = 0,10 €
> 3. Cascade Wirbel  (10 Stk Dega original) =0,75 €



Zu 1.

Die sind viel zu dick, spar dir dein Geld!!!

Zu 2. 

Die brechen wenn man nur `n büschen Wums hat beim werfen, kannst dir auch sparen!!!

zu 3.

Größter Schrott wo gibt, fahr lieber tanken für das Geld #6 !!! Die Dinger taugen ungefähr gar nichts. Erstens sind die Dinger falsch rum gebogen und dann sind die nur aus "Trompetenblech", die biegen beim werfen sofort auf.


----------



## marclemke (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Ab wieviel Meter sollte man den Clips usw nehmen?


cu Marc


----------



## Christian D (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

kannst du bitte erklären, warum die " falsch rum gebogen sind"???? Ich finde die Cascade sehr gut, jedoch einfach zu teuer.Wären sie günstiger, würd ich sie auch nutzen.
Impact Shields brechen? Ist mir nie passiert. Es besteht übrigens ein qualitativer Unterschied zwischen den originalen Impacts von Breakaway ( hier vertrieben durch Eisele) und den "imitierten" von Balzer und co.
Die Genie-Clips sind zu dick? Was schlankeres im Angebot? Ich jedenfalls nicht. Wenn man richtig weit raus will, entweder ABC`s oder Genie Clips.

Alternative? Welche nutzt du denn? nicht nur meckern (Nicht böse gemeint,vermisse ein wenig Ergänzungen). Welche bevorzugst denn du?



@ marclemke:
Ab wieviel Metern man Clips benutzt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Für einen lockeren Unterhandwurf jedenfalls nicht. Kenn auch Leute, die beim Wurf zwar voll durchziehn, aber trotzdem nur 60-70 Meter schaffen. Weil der Wurf zu flach rauskommt. Passiert mir aber auch ab und an mal. "Bin halt kein DMV Mitglied....." (siehe Trolly-Diskussion :q )

Für 
anfänger:
Im Zweifelsfall Clips........Auch bei kürzeren Würfen schaden sie sicherlich nicht. Allein schon wegen Wurmschutz....


----------



## Marcel1409 (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

@ CD

Platte7000 hat nur von den "Dega-Nachbauten" gesprochen (Genie, Impact, Cascade) und das ist/war alles Murks. 

Ich nehme von Mustad die Genie-Clips (10 St. € 2,75) und von Breakaway die Cascade (10 St. € 5,95). Und Impactshilds nehme ich gar nicht, ich hab nur die Breakawaybleie mit intigriertem Shild...


----------



## dorschiie (15. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

HI Marcel1409
wie komme ich an die breakaway clips .hab sie bei uns noch nie gesehen?


----------



## Christian D (16. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Ach so. Stimmt, jetzt wo ich es nochmal lese...dachte, was wär allgemein gemeint. Alles klar!#t


----------



## Christian D (18. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Die Originalen von Breakaway hat Eisele im Programm. Das steht jedenfalls immer ganz wichtig auf den Verpackungen.


----------



## tiger (21. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

moin leute!!
hab mir jetz mal nen sortiment an clips gekauft!!
nur eine frage wie genau werden diese cascade wirbel montiert??
freue mich auf antworten!!
gruss:
tiger


----------



## Christian D (22. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Zum Beispiel so. Ist aber nur eine von mehreren Möglichkeiten. Hier bei ner Doppelhakenmontage.


----------



## platfisch7000 (22. September 2005)

*AW: welche clips??*

Mhhhmmm,
Ich habe bisher noch keinen Ärger mit der Qualität gehabt!
Die Impactshields sind mir noch nie gebrochen und ich werfe mir nicht gerade vor die Füße!
Sollte halt nur ein Einkaufstip sein,für kleines Geld!

Gruß Plattfisch!


----------

